
Show HN: Hazelboard, an infinite message board - adamkochanowicz
http://hazelboard.com/random
======
fiatjaf
[http://www.hazelboard.com/hn](http://www.hazelboard.com/hn)

------
fiatjaf
I can't submit anything.

